# FFMpeg vs V4L/V4L2



## come_together (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

Could you please explain me, how can I compile port ffmpeg with support of video4linux and video4linux 2. I have webcam Logitech C210 and I try to use webcamd + ffmpeg for video translation on the web-site. My OS - FreeBSD 8.3 stable.
If I compile port ffmpeg with default settings and then make command ffmpeg -formats, there is not video4linux or video4linux2.
So my webcam doesn't work

Also I try to use patch:
1.Download the long hoped-for patch from here (http://people.freebsd.org/~nox/dvb/linux-dvb-v4l2-test.patch).
Copy it into /usr.
Next patch, compile, install the kernel.
But after that I can't recompile kernel.


----------



## come_together (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe someone can recommended SW for online streaming video from webcam Logitech C210 to website, that guarantee works?


----------

